# Our party has been locked, and all adventurers have come forward.



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

You hear a great booming voice call above the din of the hussle and busstle of town, it seemed to be calling to your heart, and pulling you towards adventure! But you are not the only one, as others seek this great chance for wealth and prosperity. Do you let this slip? Or do you join your brethren(or sisteren) and seek this untold tale?


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

fyi, if ye seek to adventure, leave a character bio (keep it fantasy-friendly) and any stats that may be useful to the party


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

Is this good enough fo' ya ? Jin Lust-Sin — Weasyl


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

[Vince requests to join the party]

-Werewolf

-Knows slight shield magicks, and is a warrior (low class, though)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 16, 2016)

I was an adventurer like you once, but then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I was an adventurer like you once, but then I took an arrow to the knee.


I think I can heal it..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 16, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> I think I can heal it..


The wound may heal, but the scar will remain.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> The wound may heal, but the scar will remain.


Dayyum... Hokay, then.


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Vince and jin join the party! Now adventurers, this challenge must not be taken lightly, as both of you are just commoners at this point, gear must be bought or scavenged. Between you there is only around 55 bronze pieces. Enough for basic weaponry. (2 basic swords and a wooden shield) you can spend it on that, or you could seek more in and around the town.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

Raptorwhack said:


> both of you are just commoners at this point


Euuuh... no thanks. I mean, you ever seen a commoner that can do this ?







[ACT] => [Jin] => [check] => [stats]
- Jin Lust-Sin : 12001 ATK / 9001 DEF
- He makes you look like free EXP for him.

Also, he's a blacksmith, too. Problem solved for getting weapons.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

( Helios Joins the Party ) Do we get basic Magic?


----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2016)

(julen joins da partieh, if you guys don't mind him)
description:




he's shit crazy. that's pretty much all you need to know
-"marksman"/heavy machinegunner



I have an M60 (optional. i can change that if you want). i don't need anything else *laughs*.
So....when do we begin?


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

As two more join the party, your coffers grow to 110 copper pieces. Basic magic is permitted, but along the way opportunities will arise to level your chosen skill. As for m60 guy, you can have a crossbow or regular bow, choose whichever.(sorry for the kangaroo guy, but starting out, everyone has basic skills) now, as a party, what is your decision? Buy basic armaments or explore the town?


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

explore the town, there may be quests and kill some things to gain exp and loot?


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

Crossbow


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

You must cast a vote, majority rule. Your party must decide as one.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Alright then, I'll be getting me some sword and armor.
*begins to walk around, but trips, faceplanting.*

*sprawls up quickly and brushes off fur*
I-I'm fine, heh...

*ventures off to find an armor or sword shop*


----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2016)

May sound weird, but can i have (in the future, depending on our choices) something like a baseball bat and/or a bayonet? :3


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

so what do you guys decide? wait who's in the party again?


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Julen said:


> May sound weird, but can i have (in the future, depending on our choices) something like a baseball bat and/or a bayonet? :3


You may affix a bayonet on you bow/crossbow later


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

Are we allowed to leave the party? or do we stick together?


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

You may split up in towns/cities, as they are safe. But this will split your money up evenly. So each individual will have 27 copper. The shops in the immediate area are a general goods store, a meadery, a bar, and a blacksmith/armament shop


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Oooo!! Armament shop!

Vince enters the shop and momentarily sniffs the air. 
He then proceeds to ask the seller on what they sell.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

ok, so whats the meadery?


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

The shopkeep replies in a gruff tone, calling from the back room, "weapons, be them ranging from basic copper and wood all the way to gold and stainless steel"


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

well they only carry basic armor , and I've heard that there is a secret armament shop that no one knows about and instead of lvl 1 armor , the armor is upgraded to lvl 5


----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2016)

meh...i'll stay with my fists for now.....


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> ok, so whats the meadery?


Opportunity for a job, or buying mead and alcohol cheep from the source. They also offer basic mead making classes for 3 copper a day


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

and the shopkeep says "maybe the basic copper and wood , are in your price rage may I recommend the copper breast plate and a wooden shield , there only 21 copper!


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Julen said:


> meh...i'll stay with my fists for now.....


"You know, a good pair of brass knuckles never hurt..." You hear this phrase tickle in the back of your mind, it feels as though it isn't your thought, but all the same it feels as though it is looking out for your well being


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

"A-alright, how much for a basic copper sword?"


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

You hear people talking in the background of a gryphon that is terrorizing a nearby village , " Want to go kill it?"


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have to leave the party for a little while so ill meet up with you guys in the future.


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> and the shopkeep says "maybe the basic copper and wood , are in your price rage may I recommend the copper breast plate and a wooden shield , there only 21 copper!


A large bear steps from the threshold calling back to an unknown companion "we finally have a customer dear!" As he says this, you begin to notice the thick amount of dust upon the weapons and armors laying about, as if they haven't been touched in ages.


----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2016)

"brass knuckles? naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah that's for pussies!" he thought as he looked around


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

(I'll be turning in for the night already, so, yeah.. In a bit!)


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> I have to leave the party for a little while so ill meet up with you guys in the future.


Will you take your copper with you? Or leave it to your compatriots?


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Julen said:


> "brass knuckles? naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah that's for pussies!" he thought as he looked around


An orc calls to you from the bar, from the look of him he's the bouncer. "Oi you! You lookin to drink? Or maybe you're a bit peckish? The bar is open if ye like!"


----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2016)

julen looks back: "drinks? OH HELL YEAH! THAT'S WHATAM TALKIN' 'BOUT" then he gets inside the bar


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Julen said:


> julen looks back: "drinks? OH HELL YEAH! THAT'S WHATAM TALKIN' 'BOUT" then he gets inside the bar


Both nairdowell and commoner is drinking away their day. The bar itself seems profitable seeing as they have one of those new music machines in the corner, its metal parts still shining. Not to mentioned many of the seats are still cushioned! The owner/bartender is a mousy little goblin, who seems to have grown himself a large mustache. You begin to notice that the bar is staffed entirely by orcs under the goblins employ. The most interesting people around seem to be the goblin bartender, the hooded figure in the back, the soft eyed but gruff orc in the booth, or the scorched man sitting at the counter.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm back


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

Raptorwhack said:


> Will you take your copper with you? Or leave it to your compatriots?


I took it with me


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> "A-alright, how much for a basic copper sword?"


He turns toward the swords hung upon the wall, the metal barely shining through years of dust. "How about... 8 copper?"


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> I'm back





Helios276 said:


> I'm back


Where in the town will you go to pass the time until your companions are finished? The bar? Maybe the general goods store. Or perhaps the meadery. Then again, a good weapon would come in handy...


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

Probably purchase a weapon.


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Probably purchase a weapon.


When you open the door, you already see Vince paying for his own copper sword, the dust shaken from the walls causes everyone to go into a coughing fit,even the blacksmith. As he turns his head to look at the new customer, he recovers from his cough and smiles, welcoming you warmly. "Hello! Man, this is more business today than we've had in the last two years! What can I get for you today?"


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

hmmm What do you have today?


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> hmmm What do you have today?


"Just look around! The cut may block some of the sheen of the weapons, but I assure you they are still top quality!" You see swords of all types of metal, from common to precious along one wall, then battleaxes adorn the wall across from those, and around the entrance you see an assortment of bows and crossbows. Behind the counter however, is the more expensive suits of armor. These are mostly just standard leather, but there are a few iron and steel plate sets as well.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

maybe give me the steel plate and a battleaxe.


----------



## Julen (Jun 16, 2016)

at that moment, Julen enters the weapon store, half way drunk. then he just falls flat into the ground. he mumbles: need....need a lil' help here....


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> maybe give me the steel plate and a battleaxe.


"That'll be a total of 7 silver and 5 copper. Or 75 copper" oh, and you might want to help yer friend there"


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> maybe give me the steel plate and a battleaxe.


(Keep in mind, everyone only has 27 copper the their individual names, however, if you can convince your pals to tank you up, you may be able to afford it)


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 16, 2016)

( sigh) While helping julen " What have I told you about drinking?", hmmm what can I afford , what are my options?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

You guys can just forget about that blacksmith guy with copper swords and whatnot. Jin is a blacksmith too, and he can arm each of you with a silver weapon at your own choice. For free.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You guys can just forget about that blacksmith guy with copper swords and whatnot. Jin is a blacksmith too, and he can arm each of you with a silver weapon at your own choice. For free.


O....


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You guys can just forget about that blacksmith guy with copper swords and whatnot. Jin is a blacksmith too, and he can arm each of you with a silver weapon at your own choice. For free.


Yes, but where will you forge? And will you have time to forge a party of four with four sets of armor, four weapons of their choice, and not to mention material cost.


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 16, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> ( sigh) While helping julen " What have I told you about drinking?", hmmm what can I afford , what are my options?


"A copper sword will run you 8 copper, a battle Axe will be 10, bows and crossbows 6 with arrows being 2, and a leather armor set will be 11"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

Raptorwhack said:


> Yes, but where will you forge? And will you have time to forge a party of four with four sets of armor, four weapons of their choice, and not to mention material cost.


Just let me borrow a forge and I'll cover the need for weapons in less than half an hour. Now, material cost, eh ? I always bring lots of silver and steel ingots with me, 'cause I'm a traveler, so... no worries about it.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

S19-K3 Katana plz


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Just let me borrow a forge and I'll cover the need for weapons in about an hour. Material cost ? I always bring lots of silver and steel ingots with me, 'cause I'm a traveler.
> 
> 
> I got silver weapons for free. Check out my stock : Việt Anh's submissions — Weasyl


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> S19-K3 Katana plz


There ya go. Looks good on you.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> ( sigh) While helping julen " What have I told you about drinking?", hmmm what can I afford , what are my options?


I got silver weapons for free. Check out my stock : Việt Anh's submissions — Weasyl


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> There ya go. Looks good on you.


Vince swings the katana around, attempting to get used to the feel of the sword. 
"Hmm... Yeah. I haven't held a sword in a long while!"
He swooshes the air, being cautious not to strike anything at his surroundings.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 16, 2016)

Jin smirks, then performs a few swing with his terribly long S21-S4 Saber around with a cocky smile :

- Too easy !...


----------

